
Paul Irish is Goin' Goog - figital
http://paulirish.com/2010/going-goog/
======
daniel02216
That mouse-tracking canvas stuff in the background of his blog is pretty cool.
I didn't notice it until it tracked my mouse pointer from the text to the tab
bar.

~~~
ableal
Also good for pegging one CPU, in the quad-core Linux machine I'm using
(Firefox 3.5). At least it skips around the cores.

I think I'll miss Flash in the near future (especially the part of _not_
having a Flash plug-in). I'm afraid the 'blink' tag is back, and packing some
heat ...

------
joe-mccann
Paul Irish is a major contributor to a number of OS web projects and a leading
evangelist for HTML5 and CSS3. Yeah, like you said, he's a nobody.

~~~
RedWolves
Also an evangelist on the jQuery Team and co-host of yayquery podcast.

~~~
gaius
"Evangelist" is the new "blogger".

~~~
jamesbritt
I've met a few people with "Evangelist" titles and I got the sense it meant
"nice guy we don't really want to fire but have no real job for"

~~~
zackattack
Like Dave Morin on the Facebook platform?

How bout Twilio? I'm sure Twilio's trying to actively waste money

[http://twilio.jobscore.com/jobs/twilio/developerevangelist/a...](http://twilio.jobscore.com/jobs/twilio/developerevangelist/ajrtFwiPyr35jUeJe4aGWH)

~~~
zackattack
Sorry for the bad form. Working on it.

------
gjm11
Who is Paul Irish, and why is it interesting that Google hired him?

~~~
elblanco
Some guy. Just switched jobs. I should start a blog so I can get front-page
time on HN too.

~~~
jamesbritt
"I should start a blog ..."

But you haven't, and you won't, and that's the difference.

~~~
elblanco
Now I did. <http://elblancohn.wordpress.com/2010/04/09/goin-to-work/>

Vote me to the front page.

~~~
sh1mmer
Now if you just put that same energy from being a snarky jerk into something
useful you could have contributed to the world today.

~~~
kburn
This is exactly why I stopped posting here. I've sent an email to YDN. I'm
sure they don't want this kind of representation out on the open internet.

~~~
elblanco
Oh don't get your panties all in a bunch. I take it as a personal statement
not as a representative of YDN. I've sent a counter email to YDN that I wasn't
really all that offended.

------
microcentury
I wish this young chap nothing but the best, but this is really not why I
visit HN.

------
zackattack
To all the haters, paul_irish has been consistently one of the most helpful
people in #jquery on freenode, and I'm so happy for him. If he's the one who's
going to be writing HTML5 documentation for Chrome, then that's EXCELLENT news
for developers, because I know from personal experience that he has a very
friendly and intelligent way of communicating.

